# My New Bionic Legs !!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now don't get jealous! I know you all want one...

Actually, I hate the idea...but I just couldn't stand the thought of not being able to do any gardening, play outside with the dogs (I can even train Seeker again), go for walks at campgrounds, or visit my friends at THEIR sites...especially with the NE Rally only 3 weeks away. (One look at the distance between those sites and I knew I'd never make it 'there and back'.) Sooooo....after several months of searching and talking and reading and searching some more. We found her and, I guess







, I'm pleased to introduce Wolfwood's newest vehicle. btw, before the smart*** comments fly - they _DO_ make a little trailer for towing behind it !!!

*Specs:*
Forward/Reverse gears w/ max 4mph speed
2 12v deep cycle marine batteries w/ on & off-board recharge (recharges in 4hrs)
3 wheeled / 9" run-flat tires
Indoor/Outdoor capability (so far - has handled all terrain very well...gravel, very soft dirt, grass, hills - up & down)
Turning radius = 36*
Full 360* turning radius on seat (makes dog training a possibility again







)
Fully adjustable tiller
Key on/off
Free-wheel lock (for moving it on & off the truck or TT without a rider)

<btw, I was gonna call her my 'Broom'...figured Eric would certainly approve, but that's been done. Any ideas?>


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice wheels there wolfie!








Hmmm, could use some flames too...









Let's see.....Scooter + Outback would be a Scoutback


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I like the color. It looks to be stable and fairly light.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE COLOR!! 
I think you should call her "the Dingo", keeps with the wolf theme, and the aboriginal theme!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> I like the color. It looks to be stable and fairly light.


It VERY quickly and easily breaks down into 5 pieces for easy transport (we brought it home in the Prius) and the heaviest piece (the bottom back chamber, under the batteries) only weighs ~43 lbs. I expect I've driven it on a steeper incline in the yard than any campground will present...and, as promised, it did fine


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

See, I always knew that one of these days you would end up with a Candy Apple Red Hotrod!
How long until we see a nice little chromed 289 under the seat?









Let the mods begin!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Smart#$% comment #1









This is an rv forum so all we care about is what is the towing capacity?

Is that the 1/2 or 3/4 ton model (ok don't answer that one)

What mods will you be doing

Did you get it from Lake-shore

If you tow with it make sure you use your Hensley-Arrow.

Ok now I'm a dead man

Unleash the power of the staff

John


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Did someone say Scooter Races???







I see a new Outback game coming to a rally near you....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Did someone say Scooter Races???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll match & raise any Mommy with a stroller!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I'll match & raise any Mommy with a stroller!


Ok - I will match your raise with 140lbs of Mastiff pulling a wagon - it'll all be good until that first squirrel goes by and then you might find me wrapped around a tree somewhere...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

IT needs FLAMES!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK! OK!! IT GETS FLAMES!!!

But only after it gets a REAL horn.....yanno, the ones they put on the trucks...maybe playing the StarTrek Song or the call to post







Anyone coming to the NE Rally who could do that mod?









(it does have a horn - or, at least that's what they call it. 2 in fact. And they're not as loud as the alarm on your watch







PIFFLE!!! What good does that do me???)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Ok - I will match your raise with 140lbs of Mastiff pulling a wagon - it'll all be good until that first squirrel goes by and then you might find me wrapped around a tree somewhere...


Now that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It kinda looks like the Red color they use on TITANS!
I vote for the Air horn mod and some chrome rims with LT tires.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How many MPG's??

Will it get you home after doing all those midnight chinese fire drills around Eric's house before you run out of juice??

Is that basket large enough to hold lots of ping pong balls?? I think you need to upgrade...

Let the mods begin!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> IT needs FLAMES!!!!!!!


I second that!









That's great Judi good for you! 
Do ya think it could tow a cooler?







I could see you being the most popular gal at the cg if you were towing cold ones to your friends...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Judi,
That is a NICE ride, in all seriousness. My first husband and his family had Charcot-Marie-Tooth disease (falls under the category of M.D.), and is a muscular
atrophy. They went through several brands of scooters, electric wheelchairs, golf carts, you name it!! Well, my ex's girlfriend had one of these!! Believe me, it took all the abuse she could dish out and kept going longer and harder than anything I've ever seen, and let me add that I'm a big girl, but she was much bigger than me, and it NEVER strained, on all kinds of terrain. Her family had acreage, similar in size to Wolfwood, and she went all over it, with no problem, whatsoever. When my ex died, and she came to the funeral, she could whip the Pride in/out of the smallest of spaces and I was also very impressed with the ease of getting on/off it, as well as how easy it was to load/unload.
This is saying alot, since my ex and his mother (also affected) would have only the best, most expensive available.
HI!! Since you've been to Africa, you can just refer to it as your "pride" as in lions!!







I mean, you got those striped-cat thingies, after all!! Paint a roaring lion's mouth on the front of it!! LOL.
Glad you got a great way to get around and not be cooped up, as you've always been an on-the-go person!! Now you can chase (AND CATCH!!) those who would scheme to kidnap "Staff"!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Did you check into this model?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

You are going to love having it!
DH has a PRONTO... it is more of a 
zero turn type.(just like the John Deere!)
For him reaching with his arms is very 
difficult so this kind was better for him.
I made a ramp to tote it in the camper.
We took it to the Michigan Rally last year 
and he was able to scoot around the campground 
like it was nothing! He loved being able to 
visit with people and have a beer and on to the
next site for another... Took DD#2 to the pool,
went to the camp store... it was great for him.
It gave him a lot of independence. It was great
for me too. I wasn't so worried about
him falling.

We have just over 5 acres and this past weekend 
he was able to scoot out back to give
our boys their instructions for cleaning up 
some brush and organizing different stuff. 
...Because God knows those boys can't do
anything without instructions!!! LOL

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can the new wheels beat the Miata in a race?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Did you order it with the plow and chains for the snow

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Did you order it with the plow and chains for the snow
> 
> John


No - that's Kathy's job. But the low profile tires & mag wheels should arrive anytime. We're also considering the brush mower and tiller options.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can the new wheels beat the Miata in a race?


Jim, NOW you're asking a bit much. *NOTHING* beats the Miata!!! Not when I'm driving anyway


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sgalady & MaeJae, thanks for the good words. btw, this was certainly not the most expensive but Pride *is* said to be the best...and I have NO intention of needing anything (ever) beyond this!! I do think (ok - I know) that this will give me my independence back AND relieve so much from Kathy's plate. The latter being equally as important! It is that part of this little beast that I really am glad for. In fact, it's already proven it's value as I've already had Seeker out for a few rounds of Obedience play. He loves the game soooo much and was soooooooo glad to be playing again that he hardly seemed to notice the big beast beside him Even the first time with mom in a different place and things looking a bit different, he STILL "performed" better than many dogs we've competed against. It's sooooo good to see him REALY smiling again as there isn't another game he enjoys more! That, alone, may be the best therapy I could possibly get. Hey!







Maybe the docs would consider 3hrs of dog training in trade for 1 shot. Sounds more than fair to me.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> How many MPG's??
> 
> Will it get you home after doing all those midnight chinese fire drills around Eric's house before you run out of juice??
> 
> ...


No MPGs, Dawn...its electric.....not even an 'old fashioned' hybrid like the Prius









But it will hit 4mph *WOOHOO!!!* I'm a wild woman tho' - no helmet or knee pads for me - NU UH!!!!

As for making it home from Eric's? No problem!! He's only 6 miles from Wolfwood - the Beast gets 24 miles to a (dual) battery charge!!! And its real quiet too - - - so there's still lots of ummph left to sit idling behind a few trees while he scurries by looking for me. He drove past the Miata - didn't see it sitting on the side of an open Interstate....odds are good I'd be in the clear in the trees (or parking lot







)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

......Gordon agrees with Doug that it outta be a small block.....preferably a Ford







with a super-charger...and you could call it "Speed Racer"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Can the new wheels beat the Miata in a race?


Jim, NOW you're asking a bit much. *NOTHING* beats the Miata!!! Not when I'm driving anyway








[/quote]

Nothingbeats the Miata? Wow....dem's some big words....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> ......Gordon agrees with Doug that it outta be a small block.....preferably a Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny....







....when I first mentioned the Flames (which, btw, was IN THE SHOWROOM!), Kathy suggested one of those little Chevy guys 'watering' the FORD









Battery operated small block? Hmmmmmm...might only get up to ..um...6 mph ....but definitely the sound of MUCH more!!! I like it!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ......Gordon agrees with Doug that it outta be a small block.....preferably a Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course if you want to do some towing, I hear Diesel's are the way to go!








I wonder if you could pack a Cummins where the batteries go?!?!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great! we had the Batmobile....










The Catmobile....










The Weiner Mobile










Now the Wolfmobile!










Hmmmmmmmm The possibilities!!!

Two words....Monster Garage...


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


>


Heck....add an optional fan blade to the bottom and you have a scooter / hover craft all in one.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ......Gordon agrees with Doug that it outta be a small block.....preferably a Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course if you want to do some towing, I hear Diesel's are the way to go!








I wonder if you could pack a Cummins where the batteries go?!?!








[/quote]

I'll put a Cummins where the batteries are. Just let her cross my path when I'm driving into the campground
















John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> ......Gordon agrees with Doug that it outta be a small block.....preferably a Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course if you want to do some towing, I hear Diesel's are the way to go!








I wonder if you could pack a Cummins where the batteries go?!?!








[/quote]
I'll put a Cummins where the batteries are. Just let her cross my path when I'm driving into the campground
















John[/quote]\Hey there, Mr. Electrician Man, no need to get nasty now. I just want the airhorn!!!! Can you handle _that_??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


Heck....add an optional fan blade to the bottom and you have a scooter / hover craft all in one.








[/quote]
Hover Craft assembly - - now, I like that idea!!!

< too bad there's no seat back, arm or foot rests, can't tell where the FRONT really is, looks like it would be a bear to get on & off, and where's the bottle cup holder anyway???







> Yeah - might be a fun toy . . . .but I bet I'd be hard pressed to get the Insurance Co. to pay for it


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Just carry one of those pocket blasters like you would have on a boat that will scare off anyone.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Just carry one of those pocket blasters like you would have on a boat that will scare off anyone.
> 
> John


Nah - - - I've got







for the 'scaring'. I want a FUN horn . . . one with the StarTrek theme!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Hey there, Mr. Electrician Man, no need to get nasty now. I just want the airhorn!!!! Can you handle _that_??


Now a basic air horn has a 12V compressor that powers the "horns". You do have a 12V electrical system on that beast.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmm... You could "Tim Allen" it a bit and add some rockets for those times when you just need to "scoot" out of trouble... You'll need some goggles, a G-suit, and a crash helmet. You may also want to bring along some oxygen in case you hit a pebble and wind up above 10K feet.









Actually, some flames and a rally flag would look pretty cool!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Who said flames?


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

cool wheels maybe add a chrome brush guard for the off road adventures.







Good luck with your wheels ours was a great help when we needed them. enjoy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Who said flames?


Looks like you still need to Mod that front basket by transforming it into a cooler. Then you'll have access to a cold one...where ever you might wander.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like you still need to Mod that front basket by transforming it into a cooler. Then you'll have access to a cold one...where ever you might wander.


I am thinking a hitch and a towable cooler. Need to leave the front space for a drink holder and a gear bag for the GPS. Do the Open Container laws apply to motorized scooters???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Do the Open Container laws apply to motorized scooters???


Only if they can catch her....and with that bad boy, the cops are going to have to call in the helicopters to keep up.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Looks like you still need to Mod that front basket by transforming it into a cooler. Then you'll have access to a cold one...where ever you might wander.


I am thinking a hitch and a towable cooler. Need to leave the front space for a drink holder and a gear bag for the GPS. Do the Open Container laws apply to motorized scooters???








[/quote]
LOL! It's got a hitch and we did get the larger basket for the back end (can't quite bring myself to spend the $400 or so for the 'lil trailer...but it is cite...a little plastic number with a cover - - - looks like a motorcycle trailer). The 'back-end' basket will hold 250#s so I figure that will be enough beverage to at least get to the camp store, the break-down fishing pole & tackle box will also fit back there. Ample road-snacks & dog cookies will fit nicely in the side bag you see in the photo, so that leaves the whole front basket for the 'operational beverage'....and the GPS, CG map, butterflynet, etc. and I figure some foam padding shaped into the basket will keep the beverage from bouncing around and causing undo frothing







Maybe I'll just call Wiliam-Sonoma and see what they have in stock! Figure I need to get directionals and mirrors, too (already have the headlight)! HEY! Now I have a use for those old towing mirrors!

I do have a problem with those flames, tho'. Positioning LOOKS good - - but it spans the side of the battery (the black part) ...on both sides, I pressume. I think OSHA, EPA, DoT. and, no doubt, someone else, would object. Whatchathink? (Now don't be getting me in trouble .... remember that I'll occasionally be camping with the PD _*AND*_ FD














)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do the Open Container laws apply to motorized scooters???


Only if they can catch her....and with that bad boy, the cops are going to have to call in the helicopters to keep up.








[/quote]
I think I'm safe - - - -it's ELECTRIC. No motor. AHHHH - - see - - that's why it doesn't come in a diesel model


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I think I'm safe - - - -it's ELECTRIC. No motor. AHHHH - - see - - that's why it doesn't come in a diesel model


Ok, you all should know I'm an engineer by now, and if you didn't, now you will








So, since it is electric, it needs an electric Motor to move.
If you added the big block or diesel, it would use it's Engine









(Sorry, couldn't help it.







)

In short Wolfie, watch out for the police helecopters!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I think I'm safe - - - -it's ELECTRIC. No motor. AHHHH - - see - - that's why it doesn't come in a diesel model


Ok, you all should know I'm an engineer by now, and if you didn't, now you will








So, since it is electric, it needs an electric Motor to move.
If you added the big block or diesel, it would use it's Engine









(Sorry, couldn't help it.







)

In short Wolfie, watch out for the police helecopters!








[/quote]
And who - okay, OTHER than engineers - has ever heard reference to "enginized vehicles"??? See - even SPELLCHECK doesn't know the word (and it's NOT just Microsoft-Doesn't-Work version,,,,I'm on a Mac







)

But you're right - you are an engineer.

You're also right (dang it!) it does have a "motor" not an "engine". When that OTHER Wolfie - the one who wrote that ignorance - comes back, I'll be sure to let her know that ONCE AGAIN, _HER_ FRIEND NATHAN IS RIGHT. Satisfied? (Why do I suddenly feel like Cybil?







)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Love the set of new wheels







I think you are really going to notice the benefits. I close friend of mind just got one as well. He alsoy converted his Harley to a trike so he could continue to ride.

Now for pimping your ride

More chrome
fuzzy dice
2" exhaust
lift kit
heated and cooled seat

.....are a must

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Love the set of new wheels
> 
> ...


Fuzzy dice....I don't know....I'm still on the fence on those







.
Kath offered to take the fringe off her M/C handle bars for me, too









Yeah - these are clearly all the rage. Pretty soon, your ALL gonna want on. As for the bike to trike conversion - GOOD FOR HIM!!! I'm trying to figure out how to add another wheel to the Miata....


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Cool Wheels Judi, I want a turn when we're in NH....I'll watch out for those pesky cops,







you can still enjoy your appletinis and go "4wheelin" while I'm around









As always, I've got your back!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now we're talking!
What do you think, Judi? Turn that bad boy over to Eric and I for a weekend, and I'm sure we could come up with something!







...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now we're talking!
> What do you think, Judi? Turn that bad boy over to Eric and I for a weekend, and I'm sure we could come up with something!
> 
> 
> ...


Appears this bad boy needs some of those bars you see on dragsters to prevent them from flipping over backwards.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah - but then I'd have to wear a helmet...and a seat belt. I already said NO HELMET!!! And at the speeds that thing would crank, I could be blinded by the fuzzy dice!!

Yeah, right, Doug-O....after what YOU did to Wolfwood?







Think again, 'buddy'!







It is *NOT* this day wink(or the next)_smile


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now we're talking!
> What do you think, Judi? Turn that bad boy over to Eric and I for a weekend, and I'm sure we could come up with something!
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be a hemi









Thor


----------

